# ERPC dissolved?



## beej6 (Jan 4, 2016)

Brothers,

Does anyone know the circumstances of the dissolution of the ERPC? I happened to be researching a radio broadcast and saw on Grace/Hanover, PA's site that the ERPC were no more as of October...


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking at the Wayback Machine, it looks like the last good capture of the website was August 13, 2015, and they were claiming 5 churches at that time. 

Stratford Presbyterian, NJ
http://www.stratfordpres.org/spc-about-us.php (still showing ERPC affiliation with a dead link)(No Sermon Audio shown posted since 2013) 

Salem Presbyterian, Burlington NC
(no webpage shown on the ERPC capture - Sermon Audio link shows recent sermons http://www.sermonaudio.com/search.a...ubsetcat=series&subsetitem=Christian+Doctrine)

Covenant Family, Glenville NY
http://www.mycovenantfamily.org/CFPC/Farewell_to_CFPC.html (folded May 17, 2015)

Covenant Presbyterian Church Hatboro, PA
(no webpage shown on the ERPC capture; Sermon Audio account no longer active ) http://www.sermonaudio.com/covenantchurch

Grace Presbyterian, Hanover, PA
http://www.gracehanover.org/

So, one church that appears viable, one that is likely viable, and one which may be viable at the time of denominational dissolution, one known no longer viable and one likely no longer viable. Looks like the denomination may have just shrunk below viability. 

Probably the best course of action would be to contact Grace Hanover and the one in North Carolina.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2016)

The Salem church is calling itself "Free Presbyterian", but does not show up on either the Paisleyite FPCoNA or the Scot's FPCoS.


----------



## Edward (Jan 4, 2016)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> The Salem church is calling itself "Free Presbyterian"



Google shows me a Salem Free Presbyterian Church 3790 Altamahaw Church St, Altamahaw, NC 27202
Phone: (336) 584-3009

Sermon Audio shows it as Salem Presbyterian Church 2383 Burch Bridge Rd. Burlington, NC 27217 336-584-3009

Phone numbers match, so it was probably just a 5 or 6 mile move. The Altamahaw building doesn't look like it could accommodate a dozen for worship. Ample parking for 5 vehicles. The Burlington address shows an attractive country church. If they've really moved to the Altamahaw address, I'd call them not viable. If they are still maintaining the Burlington location, I'll stay with likely viable. 

All in all, not an unexpected outcome for a microdenomination.


----------

